# Tungsten Price comparison



## Jim (Feb 26, 2019)

So, with ample time on my hands while commuting to and from work (1 hour each way via Train) I started to compare Tungsten worm weight pricing. :LOL2: 

I hate spending money on weights. :lol: Let me know your thoughts on this quick and dirty comparison. 

https://www.tinboats.net/price-comparison-cheap-tungsten-weights/


----------



## LDUBS (Feb 26, 2019)

I've got some thoughts (what else is new).  

At first I thought you must have been having a real slow day. Then I saw the cost per weight. Holy Moley. A buck for a 1/4 ounce worm weight is nuts. I feel real sorry for guys who use the 3/4 ounce ones. Your chart is valuable to anyone who uses these. I think I'll be a little more protective of the bullet weights I have in my tackle box. 

They make a different sound? What - one goes "kerplunk" and the other goes "Kerplop". Did someone actually measure this.  

I know what you mean about lost weights & hooks. I took my future son-in-law bank fishing during a camping trip a couple years ago. I think he lost half the lures in my box. Poor guy was embarrassed and offered to replace them, but hey, we were all new at one point.


----------



## gnappi (Feb 28, 2019)

LDUBS said:


> >>SNIP<<I took my future son-in-law bank fishing during a camping trip a couple years ago. I think he lost half the lures in my box. Poor guy was embarrassed and offered to replace them, but hey, we were all new at one point.



God bless the patient fisherman / teacher


----------



## gnappi (Feb 28, 2019)

Have you looked at Ultra Steel® 2000 Bullet Sinkers? They're cheap and just rust away like a hook.


----------



## Jim (Feb 28, 2019)

gnappi said:


> LDUBS said:
> 
> 
> > >>SNIP<<I took my future son-in-law bank fishing during a camping trip a couple years ago. I think he lost half the lures in my box. Poor guy was embarrassed and offered to replace them, but hey, we were all new at one point.
> ...



:LOL2: 

Reminds me of a trip up to Maine with my family. I was preaching how awesome the Rico Popper was to my son, and how this popper hands down beats all others. It is a lucky popper and it would be the lure of the weekend. Proud Papa let my son christen the lure out of the box. What's $20 for a lure. #-o 

First cast, my son launches it 30 feet into a tree. Those hooks are sharp! Needless to say, if you are ever up at Long Lake Camps in Maine, about 50 feet from the last dock on the right of the peninsula there is a Rico Christmas ornament for the ambitious person.
:lol:


----------



## LDUBS (Feb 28, 2019)

When we were kids we used to love sniping along the shore for snagged lures. Was productive when the reservoir level was down. Hooks/sinkers were easy to find. Lures were not as abundant, but we found a fair share. Shoot, I think I would enjoy doing that still.


----------



## Jim (Mar 1, 2019)

LDUBS said:


> When we were kids we used to love sniping along the shore for snagged lures. Was productive when the reservoir level was down. Hooks/sinkers were easy to find. Lures were not as abundant, but we found a fair share. Shoot, I think I would enjoy doing that still.



Yup, if we are beating a bank and come across any lures hanging in trees, we collectively make a decision....do we ruin the spot and go for the prize or do we leave it there and continue fishing. :LOL2:


----------



## eshaw (Mar 9, 2019)

I must be a true tight wad. Who'm I kidding, I am! The price of lures and tackle in general is why I've never got into some types of fishing. Most of the lures I price are ridiculous and I just can't bring myself to drop the coin on them. I guess I'll be one of the natural bait guys till the day I croak. Besides that I enjoy gathering baits.


----------



## gnappi (Mar 12, 2019)

I too used to collect lures with my dad in the summer when "The Res" was down low. Thanks for reminding me LDUBS.

Natural bait is expensive down here. A shiner costs a dollar and UP, and I can use more than a dozen a day! Even though my mulch / compost is full of fat juicy worms I don't use the little soil makers... they're too valuable where they are!

On Ebay (item number 370807761346) I get 25 frogs for less than $19 (!.76 each) and they will for sure last a lot longer than an equivalent cost in shiners, likely a couple of seasons. For frogs, lizards, and other plastics I now use Gamakatsu hooks arguably a high end hook and I get 20 for under $14. Those I just about NEVER lose, even if I did I'd happily lose one or two frogs a day from vicious strikes or fish that I land. 

Even my wiggle tail swimbaits which just about NEVER get torn up are cheaper than live bait here.


----------



## handyandy (May 21, 2019)

gnappi they're a little more expensive than the frog you posted, but you should try the z man frogs. They are incredibly tough, and float so if you want to pause them they don't sink down. I'd venture to say they would last even with snake heads biting them unless you get broken off. The down side to z man is they don't play nice with other soft plastics you have to keep them in their plastic bag they came in. They will melt into a goo with other soft plastics or typical plano cases.


----------



## handyandy (May 21, 2019)

as far as the weights I will stick with lead I'm cheap.


----------



## Vader809 (Feb 26, 2020)

A few years ago I purchased a combination package of different sizes of tungsten drop shot, from China. Still have a decent amount left. Now, with the Corona virus, the cost is going to maybe double. China has the world's largest deposit of tungsten. I paid about $19.00 for maybe 30 assorted types and sizes. I can't complain about the quality, fairly decent.


----------

